# Planted Aquarium Statement #1



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

*Planted Aquariums Statement #1*

Amano shrimp prefer dry food to algea... Thoughts, what is your opinion on this statement?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought some amano shrimp a while ago, and the LFS I got them from fed them flakes exclusively. They don't go for any algae that's present, but go nuts whenever dry/frozen foods are dropped in the tank.

I think once they get used to dry foods they're forever tainted =[


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

My amanos (before committing suicide) loved my hikari algae wafers.


----------



## Damion (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, I wasn't going to post until I saw that you said your amanos committed suicide. Care to elaborate on this?

Also, I have 6 amanos in my tank. They do go for the algae, but only certain kinds. But they definately prefer dry food to algae. I put in some hikari micro-pellets, and instantly i've got atleast 5 amanos out scavenging for them. I haven't really seen them go for the algae wafers yet.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Damion said:


> Ok, I wasn't going to post until I saw that you said your amanos committed suicide. Care to elaborate on this?


I'll elaborate:

I purchased 4 amano shrimp from my lfs, i acclimated them for about 1.5 hours. I let the bag float for about half the time and then i added little by little some of my aquarium water to the floating bag. After doing this for 1.5 hours i released them into my tank. Three of them disappeared within 2 days. I'm assuming they're behind my fish stand somewhere dried up to a crisp. My last amano lived for about 3 more weeks until my mom found him dried up at the bottom of my stairs. :crazy:

Hence, they committed suicide. I'm thinking it's because i was constantly in my tank moving plants around, reaquascaping almost everyday so i stressed them out and they looked for a better home which lead to their demise. My RCS were unaffected by all my reaquascaping though but i suppose amanos are more tempermental or easily annoyed.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I threw in one of those smaller hikari wafers for my cory cats and the shrimp grabbed it and ran around the tank eating it.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

My Amanos don't care what kind of food they get as long as they can eat all day long. They pick algae off of the plants and back wall, but they also fight with the other shrimps in the tank for pellet, flake, wafer, and frozen. I voted Neutral because my Amanos just want to be eating day and night.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Ren, do you house all your shrimp in your sig in the same tank? I'm just curious.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

cydric said:


> Ren, do you house all your shrimp in your sig in the same tank? I'm just curious.


Nope. They're split up between three tanks. I just obtained four more tanks, so they'll soon (hopefully) all be housed in a more segregated fashion. They should all get along, however the ghost shrimps will eat baby shrimps, so I keep them away from the cherries and crystal reds.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mine seem to love the spirullina pellets when I drop them in. Otherwise, they do seem to munch on microscopic stuff I can't see.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

duchessren said:


> Nope. They're split up between three tanks. I just obtained four more tanks, so they'll soon (hopefully) all be housed in a more segregated fashion. They should all get along, however the ghost shrimps will eat baby shrimps, so I keep them away from the cherries and crystal reds.


Which shrimp do you keep in each tank housed together? I want pictures!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

10 Gallon - crystal reds and cherries
20 Long - 2 bamboo, 1 vampire, amanos, ghosts
55 Gallon - 2 bamboo, amanos, ghosts, possibly some cherries

i'll put pics up at a later time on a different thread. we're hijacking this one.


----------



## Damion (Oct 8, 2006)

Very interesting. I've had 6 amanos since the beginning of my tank. They are probably my favorite part of my tank. Luckily I have yet to find any dried up on the ground. Those are the only shrimp I am keeping right now though, due to a massive green water outbreak. I love your shrimp, and hope to keep some more breeds like yours in the near future.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

They eat algae when there is nothing else. They like the wafers I give them!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I almost bought some amanos tonight at my lfs store. I really wanted to but now i'm so weary about them dying by suicide.  Perhaps they didn't like my hikari wafers or all my movement. I'll get some more when and if i see some algae outbreak.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they supposed to smell or see the food when I drop it in? I got a dozen CRS about 3 weeks ago and when I drop in a little pellet sized piece of wafer or that rain- stuff every once in a while one will stumble upon it but most of the time they are walking around picking at the substrate. Not at all like the big shrimp doggie pile pictures I see here.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I voted neutral since my situation is similar to duchessren's. I think the ease of finding flake or pellet food we provide for the fish amkes it easier on them. Fish Food is just plain easier to find than searching the tank for Algae. I guess this may depend on how much algae is in the tank 

My Amanos always seem to be picking at something in the tank, at least when I can find them.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jimbo's Shrimp*

I haven't a clue what I am doing with my shrimp. But they seem happy. 
Actually they seem much happier in my 10 Gallon El Naturale tank than in my 2.5 Gallon (El Naturale) tank in my boys' room.

In either one, from time to time I add the micro wafers or something similar. I have tried the Algae Wafers, but honestly I expected a more ravenous attitude.

Sometimes I wonder if I am feeding the snails! They (both shrimp & snails) are multipying in the 10 Gallon Tank. :happy:

In the 2.5 Gallon tank I saw a baby shrimp once. (They are SO tiny!) But not again. :sad:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

neutral vote here.


----------

